
Sup: Simple Ansible-like deployment tool for multiple SSH hosts - VojtechVitek
https://pressly.github.io/sup/
======
dijit
Not to be confused with "sup" the email indexing software.

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/sup](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/sup)

------
pmalynin
Very similar to what I wrote about a year ago.

[https://github.com/Nessphoro/DeliveryTruck](https://github.com/Nessphoro/DeliveryTruck)

------
kkarimi
So how does it compare to Ansible?

~~~
brianwawok
Or more important - why use it over Ansible? Ansible has some warts, but it
also has 1000s of plays you can reuse for free.

~~~
VojtechVitek
Speed. Zero learning curve. DYI rather then searching for thousands of
playbooks. Sup is meant for developers and plays very well with Docker.

------
qwertyuiop924
Neat.

So does it have SUPDUP support? ;)

~~~
vacri
I presume the linked article is the Sup Doc.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
??? Um, what does that have to do with SUPDUP?

